# Porn and INTJs



## Starry (Dec 4, 2009)

Do INTJ guys watch porn? Do all guys watch porn? Do all guys sneak around and watch porn if their SO doesn't approve of it? 

How do INTJs feel about porn in general? 

I don't find it interesting and I find guys uninteresting that like it. 

Am I doomed to be with a porn watcher or be alone?


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

*Do INTJ guys watch porn?*
Most.

*Do all guys watch porn?*
No.

*Do all guys sneak around and watch porn if their SO doesn't approve of it? *
Only the sneaky ones.

*How do INTJs feel about porn in general? *
Blah. I can't speak for my type. It has a role. It works. I don't like it.

*I don't find it interesting and I find guys uninteresting that like it. *
That's a shame. Hopefully you're not shutting good people out of your life because of it.

*Am I doomed to be with a porn watcher or be alone?*
Doesn't this conflict with all of the above? <- this should say "no," but as I misinterpreted it I will leave my error as is.


PSA: It's Earth Day, bitches. Go watch some flowers get their pollination on.


----------



## Starry (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm not sure what you mean about conflicting...? It might.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, I read that wrong in my haste. The answer is no, but I don't see why it must be a bad thing if were to find someone you liked who "liked" it. I dunno ... it's not really something that ahem ... some people "like." It's a tool. It serves a purpose. Then we move on.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Starry said:


> . . .and I find guys uninteresting that like it.


That seems like a rather arbitrary criterion for whether someone is interesting. What does one thing have to do with the other? I mean, I'd understand if you disliked the person on moral grounds and were turned off at the prospect but for them to be automatically labeled uninteresting because they watch porn doesn't quite make sense to me. For one thing, what happens when you meet an interesting person and you eventually discover that he watches porn? Does he suddenly become boring?



> Am I doomed to be with a porn watcher or be alone?


Not necessarily. There are guys who don't watch it on principle too. Others can take it or leave it when they have other outlets for their libido. It's all a matter of finding one someone that suits you.


----------



## Starry (Dec 4, 2009)

Yojimbo said:


> That seems like a rather arbitrary criterion for whether someone is interesting. What does one thing have to do with the other? I mean, I'd understand if you disliked the person on moral grounds and were turned off at the prospect but for them to be automatically labeled uninteresting because they watch porn doesn't quite make sense to me. For one thing, what happens when you meet an interesting person and you eventually discover that he watches porn? Does he suddenly become boring?
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. There are guys who don't watch it on principle too. Others can take it or leave it when they have other outlets for their libido. It's all a matter of finding one someone that suits you.



It should have read that "I'm not interested in them romantically".

I find it shallow.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of porn, and I don't really get the fascination. But I also don't like taboos related to sex. So, I would find it uninteresting if someone had a strong feeling against pornography.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Why bother?


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

You are limiting your options quite a bit, but then again, having high standards also limits options. As long as you're ok with how many people you're ruling out, then, you're ok. Possibly alone, but if it's that important to you then fine.
You might find yourself willing to reevaluate its status as a deal-breaker if you meet a really awesome guy though.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

The only guys I've known who don't watch porn, and are clear that they don't watch porn have been INxPs leaning on INFP.


----------



## Starry (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't really like taboos about anything either.... 

I've actually been an adult entertainer for a very long time. (not a porn star) 

Growing up around a porn dealer/child molester/cross dressing prostitute/steel worker, step father might have contributed to my revulsion... dunno... lol


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

....yeah, that could do it.


----------



## smacebr (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm INTJ.

*I don't watch porn.* To me it is a waste of time. I wonder if I have Low Sexual Drive because I have good control over my willness of having Sex. I can postpone it easily. But lately I'm interested in learning social dynamics and how to pick-up girls and proper fuck them because it is something I want to know and i have lots to learn on the subject. I've been researching about it and it's very wide and not very clear. Probably after i have learned enought i'll lose interest on this. But i do want one girl i can talk about the kind of thing i like. Like ideas. Taking over the world, etc

My last gf would be perfect if she was INTJ, she is blond, beautiful, nice ass, lots of qualities too, used to treat me very well. But I didn't love to talk to her, she wasn't NT kind. So I told her we were not spending our time productively and then i broken up with her.

I plan dating an INTJ girl. S2 INTJ !! roud:


----------



## Starry (Dec 4, 2009)

smacebr said:


> I'm INTJ.
> 
> *I don't watch porn.* To me it is a waste of time. I wonder if I have Low Sexual Drive because I have good control over my willness of having Sex. I can postpone it easily. But lately I'm interested in learning social dynamics and how to pick-up girls and proper fuck them because it is something I want to know and i have lots to learn on the subject. I've been researching about it and it's very wide and not very clear. Probably after i have learned enought i'll lose interest on this. But i do want one girl i can talk about the kind of thing i like. Like ideas. Taking over the world, etc
> 
> ...


I have an insanely high sex drive, but also I find it necessary to control my urges. I try to not overdo things... plus I've never met a man who could keep up with me. (My exhusband could, but then I found out he was on crystal meth... and that wasn't his real natural drive) 

I guess if my drive were low, I might have some sort of desire for porn or maybe not. 

I'm really creative on my own...


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

I think the statistics is that over 95 % over the male population with access to the internet watches porn, so yeah, you're pretty much screwed.

I watch porn from time to time, I'll be the first to admitt that, I do not however do it once I'm in a relationship and neither do I masturbate (unless my partner asks me to do it as part of a sexual act).


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't deal with porn in a relationship too well either. If SO is asking me to watch it with him I get the idea that he is treating me like I should be "taught" something and find I'm being insulted by the experience....I feel like the next step should be "lets go to a swingers party" I'm not prudish...I just wonder why they ask, as this has happened a few times.:mellow:


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Porn transcends personality types.


----------



## KyojiK (Apr 14, 2010)

I think I treated it more as an interest or new fascination when I was younger. Then it got boring. Kind of the same way I treat sex with girls in that I engage sexual activity in a more fascinated and experimental way than as a means to express affection... Girls must hate me now. :laughing:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Starry said:


> Do INTJ guys watch porn? Do all guys watch porn? Do all guys sneak around and watch porn if their SO doesn't approve of it?
> 
> How do INTJs feel about porn in general?
> 
> ...


im sure intj guys do. I do occasionally yes. Many women do too. If I have a SO i usually don't need porn. Not all men watch porn. My friend sam doesn't watch porn nor does he jack off.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Why is porn-watching such an apparent turn-off? I don't see anything wrong with it. So a guy watches something to help him get off once in a while....Big deal!

Perhaps this is just my crazy Ne-logic talking, but....Do guys avoid girls who enjoy watching chick flicks? No, they don't, because that would just be silly. Porn is to men as chick flicks (or romance novels, if you will) are to women...no? Well, to my thinking it's the same principle.

Then again, if you have some sort of moral issue with porn, I guess I understand a little bit, but even so...


----------



## KyojiK (Apr 14, 2010)

bethdeth said:


> I once walked in on an ex fapping to a scene of two bondage lesbians fully clothed in latex...one with a strapon and the other nearly gagging on it....It was so out of context I just stood there scratching my head for a minute....I left before he realised I was there and went for a drive....I mean what can you say? How was your day dear?


I wish you did. I'm curious what the reaction would of been.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

KyojiK said:


> I wish you did. I'm curious what the reaction would of been.


It would have been more scratching of the head and an emotional scene....believe me if I could've got more comedy out of the absurdity I would have. 

I was dealing with an insecure F type:mellow:


----------



## Mason117 (May 5, 2010)

I once walked in on my sister fapping... Not a fun experience.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Don't you people knock or something?


----------



## Mason117 (May 5, 2010)

I knocked, she said "What", and I assumed it was permission to open the door.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Usually "come in" is permission. "what" is "what."
tsk tsk


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

lirulin said:


> Don't you people knock or something?


LMAO

I wish I could have been in the position to knock.

My house (not his), in the lounge, on the couch...dammit!


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

you walked in on him? how'd that go...curious....


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

thisisme said:


> you walked in on him? how'd that go...curious....


pffft, just another nail in the coffin of respect. This was the scene (I cut and paste from previous page)

I once walked in on an ex fapping to a scene of two bondage lesbians fully clothed in latex...one with a strapon and the other nearly gagging on it....It was so out of context I just stood there scratching my head for a minute....I left before he realised I was there and went for a drive....I mean what can you say? How was your day dear?


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

oh god...i would be so torn...not wanting to embarrass them but also wanting to just sit down and talk with them about it...in a curious...so this is what you like way...damn...so did you ever bring it up?


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

thisisme said:


> oh god...i would be so torn...not wanting to embarrass them but also wanting to just sit down and talk with them about it...in a curious...so this is what you like way...damn...so did you ever bring it up?


LOL of course I did....weeks later in an argument where it was utilised to maximum efficiency to point out hypocrisy and have that jaw dropping effect us INTJs just love so much. *snigger*


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

so...i guess you as an intj don't like the porn? haha or was it just funny he was watching some kind of fetish thing?


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

thisisme said:


> so...i guess you as an intj don't like the porn? haha or was it just funny he was watching some kind of fetish thing?


just a left field incident...

I don't really have a problem with porn...I just don't like watching it with a partner....they don't reflect reality too well (their choices) but then again my choice in men doesn't reflect too much reality either


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

bah porn is only there to get off more easily. It's not like I enjoy it much once you saw a certain amount you've seen most of it. I've stopped watching porn for a few months now, thought it was only screwing up my brain.. Enough curves meet my field of vision in a day especially in summer time, I dont think porn was a legitimate addition to my perception library.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

lirulin said:


> Anyone else get the urge to commentate? Hockey commentary sounds so dirty anyway so it's not much of a stretch, and I always kinda want to do a Bob Cole impression and then have a fit of giggles.
> 
> 
> ....probably it's just me.


yessss....


----------



## Introspiritual (Mar 12, 2010)

thisisme said:


> they're just flat! they've got no mojo..no moves...no passion...there should be some chemistry..some teasing some fire or somethin. it's just look at this body part...now this one...ooooh....just...kinda boring imo.


Agreed. The reason most women don't like porn is the fact that they aren't the target audience. By contrast, when a woman directs, she tends to include the chemistry and the buildup, and actual face shots instead of the gynecological exams that modern stuff is. There's a few websites that specialize in female-directed videos, or there used to be. 

And they are light-years apart from ($random_shakycam_closeup_website).


----------

